# ambergris = (η) άμβρα



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Στη _Μεσαιωνική και Νεότερη Ιστορία_ της Β΄ Γυμνασίου (σελ. 49, επισυνάπτεται), διαβάζουμε:

Οι μυρεψοί οφείλουν να παραλαμβάνουν από τους εισαγωγείς την πραμάτεια που τους αναλογεί, στην τιμή που έχει κάθε είδος, την ημέρα που εισάγεται στην Κωνσταντινούπολη από εμπόρους της Χαλδίας ή της Τραπεζούντας ή κάποιας άλλης περιοχής […]. Και ας εμπορεύονται πιπέρι, ναρδόσταχυ, κανέλα, ξυλαλόη, άμβαρ, μόσχο, λιβάνι, σμύρνα, βαρζί (κόκκινη βαφή), λουλάκι, λάκα, λαζούρι, χρυσόξυλο, ζυγαία, και ό,τι άλλο σχετικό με τη μυρεψική και τη βαφική.
(Από το _Επαρχικόν Βιβλίον_ του 10ου αιώνα]​
4η ερώτηση στην άσκηση που ακολουθεί:
Αφού ψάξεις στα λεξικά και τις εγκυκλοπαίδειες, κατάταξε σε τρεις στήλες με επικεφαλίδες τα ουσιαστικά ΑΡΩΜΑΤΑ, ΜΠΑΧΑΡΙΚΑ, ΒΑΦΙΚΑ, τα εξωτικά προϊόντα που είχαν το δικαίωμα να εισάγουν στο Βυζάντιο οι έμποροι της Τραπεζούντας ή της ευρύτερης περιοχής (Χαλδίας).​
Εκτός του ότι σκέφτομαι ότι με τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες απασχολούν τα γυμνασιόπαιδα (προσέξτε πόσο ευγενικά το θέτω) και αυτά δεν βλέπουν την ώρα που θα πετάξουν τα βιβλία τους και μαζί και ό,τι κατάφεραν να μάθουν, αναρωτιέμαι σε ποιο λεξικό θα καταφέρουν να βρουν το _*άμβαρ*_. Διότι εγώ το βρήκα μόνο στο LSJ. Ούτε στον Πάπυρο ούτε στον Δημητράκο. Το *άμβαρ*, του _άμβαρος_ (ambegris), απαντά σε γραπτά του Αέτιου (γιατρού του 6ου αιώνα) ή στα _Ιππιατρικά_ του 10ου αιώνα.

τὰς βοτάνας καὶ τὰ σπέρματα καὶ τὰ ἀρωματικὰ πάντα κόπτε καὶ σῆθε λεπτῷ κοσκίνῳ, καὶ τὸν μόσχον καὶ τὴν ξυλαλόην καὶ τὸ ἄμβαρ καὶ τὸ κιννάμωμον καὶ τὸ καρυόφυλλον καὶ τὰ πέπερι καὶ τὸ φύλλον καὶ τὸ εὐφόρβιον καὶ τὸ καστόριον καὶ τὸ πύρεθρον καὶ τὸ κάχρυ ἔχε ἰδίως σεσησμένα. (Ιππιατρικά, 7:48)​
Από το _Roman Law in the Later Roman Empire_ αντιγράφω από το κεφάλαιο *Μυρεψοί* (σελ. 29). Ξεφυλλίστε το ολόκληρο και πείτε μου. (Εδώ)

*Μυρεψοί
Perfumers*
§ 1. Let every perfumer have his own place and not attempt to cheat his competitor.
Let the members of the guild by watching over one another prevent the retailing of debased wares. They shall keep no inferior spices or wares in their shops. A sweet smell has nothing in common with a nasty smell.
Let them sell
pepper, _πέπερι_
spikenard, _στάχος_
cinnamon, _κινάμωνον_ (sic)
aloes wood, _ξυλαλόη_
amber, _άμβαρ_
musk, _μόσχος_
incense, _λίβανος_
myrrh, _σμύρναν_
balsam, _βαρζή_
indigo, _λουλάχι_
sweet-smelling herbs, _λάχανα_
mint(?), _λαζούρην_ or _λαζούλι_, _centaurea_
thapsia, wood for yellow dye, _χρυσόξυλον_
caper, _ζυγαίαν_ (_capparis spinosa_)
in short any article which is used for perfumery or for dyeing.​
Άντε τώρα τα γυμνασιόπαιδα να κάθονται να ασχολούνται με αυτά. Κι εσείς βαριέστε που κάθεστε αυγουστιάτικα και τα διαβάζετε. Στα λεξικά θα βρείτε την *άμβρα*. Αλλά όχι σε όλα. Στον Πάπυρο έχει γίνει *άμπρα* (χωρίς _κατάμπρα_…).

Αλλά επειδή το θέμα έχει ψωμί πολύ, θα επιστρέψω. Τώρα κάνουμε διακοπές…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2011)

Το δίνει επίσης και η Ματζέντα: ambergris = άμβρα, άμπαρι

Ο Λιθοξόου ετυμολογεί την άμπρα από ιταλικό ambra, οπότε είναι πιθανώς αντιδάνειο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Η προέλευση είναι (τελικά) από αραβικό _anbar_, απ' όπου και το _amber_ «ήλεκτρο», και στο μπέρδεμα των δύο υπάρχει ωραία ιστορία.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2011)

Δεν το πιστεύω. Το ίδιο έψαχνα πριν από τρεις-τέσσερις μέρες. 
Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται anbar είναι (επίσης) ο φυσητήρας, στα αραβικά και τα περσικά.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 17, 2011)

Θυμάμαι ότι το έχω δει άμπαρο, δεν είναι σωστό;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2011)

Και _άμβαρι_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Ιδού το _άμβαρι_ από τον 1ο τόμο της εμπορικής εγκυκλοπαίδειας _Ερμής ο κερδώος_:
http://books.google.com/books?id=2Os6AAAAcAAJ&pg=PA39#v=onepage&q&f=false

Αλλά αυτά για όταν θα τελειώσουν οι διακοπές...


----------

